# Microsoft Office 2007 "not responding"



## krunali (Feb 15, 2008)

Everytime I open Microsoft word, it freezes and says not responding.
When I open excel, I can open it but I can't open a previous file and says not responding. I'm pretty sure it does this with powerpoint as well.
help!!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Does Microsoft Office 2007 have the option to repair at the install screen? 
Place the cd in the drive and check to see if you have that option


----------



## krunali (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah
i tried do that but it said there was nothing wrong


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

tell a little about your computer, cpu, ram, harddrive and free space on the drive.


----------

